# Gainesville FL Raceway Track Day



## Bob The Eskimo (Oct 1, 2012)

I am arranging a private track day at Gainesville Raceway Circuit Course on November 4, 2012. Auto Plus Raceway
The track is roughly 1.2 miles in the configuration we plan to use. We'll have cars of all types there, so please forward this to any enthusiasts that may be interested. It will be a great place to teach younger drivers to handle their cars at higher performance levels with a relaxed atmosphere, tune your sports car, or just learn to drive at higher performance levels. There is no passing, except in one designated area; many of us are using our daily drivers so we don’t want any danger of collisions. 

I'm selling roughly 20 spots for a full day of track time. We're keeping the number of drivers down so there will be nearly no wait time to drive. We'll go with 10 drivers minimum at $250 per car, but if we get to 16, the entry fee will go down to approximately $160 per car (I'll refund the difference to each driver). The more drivers, the cheaper it becomes for all of us. I have 11 spots full so far and I'm looking for 9 more drivers.

Rules,
Limited Cars on the Track at once to ensure safety. 6-8 cars.
Passing Only in Designated Area, and only when waived on by the leading car (we'll explain when we are there).
Always follow the directions of the Marshall and/or fire-rescue crew (will be on site the whole day).
Street legal cars only. (track cars are accepted, but additional requirements will apply i.e. helmets)
Valid Drivers license.
Ride-Alongs are OK if you’re teaching someone else. 
Multiple drivers per car please contact me to discuss it.

Recommendations
Helmets if you have them.
Brakes, have them checked, and/or replace the fluid with AP600 high temp.
Check your tires, make sure there are no visible cords.
Check your insurance policy; drivers are responsible for their cars and person.
Bring some sunscreen, food and drinks with you; we'll get hot and hungry.

Please email or call me if you are interested.

Steve Pardue
[email protected]


----------



## Bob The Eskimo (Oct 1, 2012)

Only 7 spots left. Entry will go down to $190 with the 14th driver and will drop farther as the last spots fill up.


----------



## Bob The Eskimo (Oct 1, 2012)

We’re almost full with only 4 spots remaining! To pre-register for the discounted rate at $160 send me a PM or email me and I’ll forward the details to you.
If we have any open spots on the day of the event, onsite registration will cost $200.


----------

